# front teeth biting?



## jakeandrenee

As most of you know Jake is now 9 months old...and getting so big!

My question is, do they grow out of the biting and nibbling you with the front teeth? Jake is always trying to "groom" me, my sleeves or feet when I am petting him. He is normally whining and acting like a baby when doing this also. He is still mouthy when he is excited and I redirect as much as possible. His mouth seems to always be open for belly rubs if he doesn't have his front teeth grooming me he is trying to mouth me. Is this a sign of affection or something I really need to stop.

i have read that some say it's a bad thing others find it sweet....I am sure if I am to correct this or not....suggestions?


----------



## BlackPuppy

Balto sometimes pinches me when he's feeling cheeky, though not very often. 

I pout and say, "Ow, Balto why'd you bite me? Ow". That's enough for Balto, he's a smart boy.


----------



## kiya

Kiya nibbles me like that when she's really excited. I think it's cute but I've been trying to teach Lakota no teeth. Last night I had my bare feet on the edge of the chair, Lakota was laying right there and she was chewing my toes. She was soo gentle, it was tickling, so I was kind of giggling but making her think it was hurting. She looked up at me and gave me a oh I'm sorry look. I just can't believe how gently she removed her teeth from my toes. So the one good thing about multiple dogs is she learned good bite inhabition.


----------



## onyx'girl

I think certain dogs will do this affectionately. Clover always use to "flea bite" my sister when she came over.
Onyx will do it to the other dogs, but not us. They don't mean to pinch when they do it, it is a sign of affection, IMO. If you don't want Jake doing it, then put a stop to it now but get a video first!!


----------



## Jax08

Jax still nibbles on me...nibble nibble, lick lick, Mom are you getting UP???..nibble graze pinch...

And I'm awake...


----------



## Stosh

Mine do that too, especially Stosh- he's a very mushy affectionate dog- when I scratch in just the right spot. Stosh can control it to where it doesn't hurt but one more ounce of pressure and it would! I really don't mind since he only does it to me


----------



## jakeandrenee

LOL, a video...
He has been in MORE trouble the last week not getting enough exercise.....he IS a brat with the zoomies.....so I figured while I am correcting this and that I may as well ask about the teeth on skin thing. I had a trainer tell me when I first got Jake NEVER EVER NEVER let of all the breeds a GSD let his teeth ever touch you....freaked me out at the time but he does pinch the @#^^%$#@@ out of me sometimes....


----------



## liv

Kokoda nibbles anything close when I'm scratching a certain spot - if I happen to be near her mouth, I get it, if not - she nibbles on herself. She never actually pinches, so I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Wolfie does this to me too. I try not to laugh when I am laying on the couch and he bites my feet. I say no biting so he nibbles me with his front teeth, while staring at me like he's waiting for me to say no biting.


----------



## jakeandrenee

He seems to do it when I am rubbing his belly or when he is really excited in the morning when I take him out of his crate....when he does the drive by's it's full mouth....If I am on the couch he will try to shove his nose and face in mine and then do a drive by bite....but if I get on floor to pet him that's when the front teeth are biting me and my clothes.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

We refer to it as flea biting too. Keefer STILL does to me, and he's 5 years old!


----------



## CaseysGSD

So funny, I was thinking of posting the EXACT same thing today!! Blitz does this to me and only me, I think it's an affection thing at least in my case, she doesn't do it when excited, she only does it when I cuddle or hug her and she'll do it anywhere on me she can! Even my tummy LOL!! I'm not sure if it's a bad thing or not but it kinda makes me feel special :0)


----------



## PaddyD

Mine does it too. I think it's a grooming thing. My last dog (mutt) did it for 13 years.


----------

